
Our Chemical Eden - Thevet
https://aeon.co/essays/why-life-is-not-a-thing-but-a-restless-manner-of-being
======
abrie
For those interested in learning more about the energetics of possible proto-
biological systems, see the paper by Deamer and Weber [0].

0:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2828274/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2828274/)

